# LORD OF THE RINGS 1940's FILM??



## Persephone (Aug 5, 2008)

I found this from sffchronicles and I was shocked to know that Warner Bros actually did a film version of LOTR but it's not fantasy. It stars Humphrey Boggart, Marlene Dietrich (as Galadriel) and Frodo is in a suit!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xruJ10C19U



Weirdness here.


_Edit: It wasn't from the 1950s it was a 1940's film._


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 5, 2008)

I changed the number. Also, not a bad video. I have acquired respect for the normally boring Frodo character.  Most people ask why they didn't employ giant eagles to take the One Ring thing to Mount Doom. Now, I get to wonder exactly how good Frodo's throwing arm would have to be to toss it from Cirith Ungol. And again, poor Smeagol. What other actor would do?


----------



## Persephone (Aug 5, 2008)

YayGollum said:


> I changed the number. Also, not a bad video. I have acquired respect for the normally boring Frodo character.  Most people ask why they didn't employ giant eagles to take the One Ring thing to Mount Doom. Now, I get to wonder exactly how good Frodo's throwing arm would have to be to toss it from Cirith Ungol. And again, poor Smeagol. What other actor would do?



I knew you would correct it. Thanks, T.

This was seriously one of the strangest adaptations I've seen. But then again, there might be more out there that we're not aware of.


----------



## Elthir (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL funny.

Strange how they made a film based on _The Lord of the Rings_ before the tale was finished or published.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Aug 5, 2008)

Haha! Someone's commented it saying 'Traitorous wizard.' 
Sounds a bit like our dear Yay's style! Or is there a 'torturing, traitorous wizard-types collective hatred society'?
Hehe!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 5, 2008)

The Lorre and Greenstreet voices were actually pretty good, but that Bogart voice was about to drive me up a wall. . . oh well. Clever none-the-less.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 5, 2008)

Gilthoniel said:


> Haha! Someone's commented it saying 'Traitorous wizard.'
> Sounds a bit like our dear Yay's style! Or is there a 'torturing, traitorous wizard-types collective hatred society'?
> Hehe!



I am sure there are more of his kind out there. They are among us. Beware!


----------



## Bucky (Aug 20, 2008)

Peter Lorre as Gollum is.....

Precious. 

Some of the movies used in the 'filming':

The Maltese Falcon 
Casablanca 
The Big Sleep 
Dark Passage 
The Third Man 
The Lady From Shanghai 
Godzilla

There's at least one more Bogart film - the one with the trees lining both sides of the road, then where he walks across the lot, the Ingred Bergman film, the one with the spider & the last one with Peter Lorre that I don't recognize......

Anyone can help?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 20, 2008)

That video was awesome


----------

